# Aggressive



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

My ten month old Louis is starting to be aggressive with me, usually when I'm trying to take something off him he shouldn't have , also when he wants to play and I can't , he makes like a hissing noise bares his teeth and snaps at me, why would he start to his behaviour, he's not like that with my husband just my son and I.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Aggression can be serious, I'd get a positive trainer asap to show you what you need to do to nip this in the bud. 

On a somewhat related note I visited a wolf sanctuary on my holiday where I saw a film showing wolves killing other canines like coyotes but also even other wolves. This to say that aggression is in their natural continuum of behaviours. It is our job to teach them that we consider it unacceptable.


----------



## Kopa (Aug 17, 2017)

You need to correct that NOW! Dont just take stuff from him. Make him give it to you


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bribery works well. If he has something he shouldn't tempt him with something better and give him lots of praise when he allows the swap. Stop allowing him on to the furniture etc. Go back to basics re training and remember.....he is the dog, not your baby. Just in case you are treating him like one.


----------



## Jane weems (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi every one ('m relatively new to cockapoo Iv'e had english setters for years i now have Bertie he's very large for a cockapoo so L've been told at 7 1/2 months weighs 171/2 kilos he is showing signs of aggression towards other dogs if they get too close to me also does not like my old English setter if she comes for a stroke. he is not aggressive over food or toys anynsuggesti0ns he is a highly intelligent dog I love him to,bits

Jane


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's called resource guarding and *you* are the resource. I'm eager to hear how 2nd and Marzi will suggest you resolve this. Reducing his anxiety by having the other dog removed will also reinforce the bad behaviour so it is a complicated one.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep it is resource guarding and you are the resource. You need to reward him lots in the prescence of other dogs so that it becomes rewarding for them to be close. If he stays calm while your other dog comes close reward lots, if he grumbles stand up and move away - he can only have you as a resource if he can control himself and stay relaxed


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Jane,

I, too, have a resource guarder, and I can't believe how well following 2nd's advice helped with my situation with Rufus who began "guarding" me from the other dogs and my husband. Removing yourself from the power struggle is the best way to handle this situation. In terms of "bribing" or trading with a resource guarder, I've had mixed results insofar as Rufus now purposely finds something, anything, to take any time he wants a bone--and if he takes something I don't care about and I ignore him, he goes back to the drawing board to find something else until he gets "paid"... He's also started to demand "payment" for everything. Time to go outside and it's wet, wait for a treat or refuse to budge. Time to go to bed, crawl under the dresser in the hallway until he's offered a cookie. They are so smart and endearing, but he definitely keeps me on my toes. 

Please follow 2nd's advice re: resource guarding you though, my husband still bears a scar from Rufus' attempt to guard me, and the behavior needs to be nipped in the bud quickly. Best.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Michele said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rufus may be a good one to do clicker training with. Pair the clicker with treats and soon you just need a clicker or even the click sound with your tongue if you can do it. 

This was also one of the reasons why I never actually used a treat for peeing/pooping outside. I didn't want them to go and expect a treat. But I do give kisses and hugs and lots of praise. They are 4.5 and they still come to me after they've gone outside (doggie door), wait for me to check (I know gross but you gotta do what you gotta do) and then give all those hugs and kisses and high squealed praises (yup my neighbors think I'm nuts). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

